# Any other way to toggle receiver from HD to SD other than holding down EXIT?



## 996911 (Aug 24, 2006)

It appears the box requires the D* remote to have the exit button held down until the toggle happens. I control my entire system with an RTI custom system and there is no way to recreate this process since the entire RTI system in IP based. If there is another way to toggle I'd appreciate the tip. If not, no biggie, I can figure it another work around. Thanks in advance for any replies!


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Absolutely there is another way, and IMHO, a better way.

I move HD shows to a Philips DVDR, which preserves 16:9 but requires 480p, so I am constantly moving between 480p and 1080i. So these are the two resolutions that I have programmed.

If you obey the nag screen and just hold the button down long enough, while that will accomplish moving the unit to an SD rez, it also does one other particularly nasty thing: IT REMOVES ANY HD RESOLUTION YOU MAY HAVE SET UP IN PREFERENCES PERMANENTLY, which means if you want to go back to HD, you have to drill back down into the preferences all over again to set whatever HD resolutions you had set previously. You will not be able to access them from the "format" button again until you do this.

I get why they do that; some customers are otherwise completely clueless and the sticking point for them is getting the unit into SD mode one time to get a HD DVR to configure to a SD TV. But the way they do that is both arrogant and annoying (not to mention poorly implemented and not well thought through) for the customers that actually do know what they are doing and might want to go back to an HD rez on occasion. Folks like you and me, who may have multiple HD and SD destinations we want the DVR source to target at different times.

So, if you have a programmable remote, I think this is doable. Just set a macro that "virtually" presses the format button a fixed number of times. This works best if you settle on just two resolutions, one SD and one HD, as I have (I use 480p and 1080i). IIRC, there are the same 4 or 5 flavors of each, meaning that you should be able to use the same macro to get from HD to SD, as you would use to get from SD back to HD. If not, just use a different macro for each.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

TomCat said:


> Absolutely there is another way, and IMHO, a better way.
> 
> I move HD shows to a Philips DVDR, which preserves 16:9 but requires 480p, so I am constantly moving between 480p and 1080i. So these are the two resolutions that I have programmed.
> 
> ...


If you use the long press exit to change to SD you can just long press it again to go back to the prior resolution.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Shades228 said:


> If you use the long press exit to change to SD you can just long press it again to go back to the prior resolution.


Hmmm. Didn't work for me; maybe I was too impatient. I'll try that again, but it actually did remove the HD rez from those I selected in configuration, so I don't know how it could be smart enough to know what rez of 3 different available HD rez settings to change it back to from a single long button press, and also then reconfigure my presets to reinclude that; that would imply intelligence to determine what that setting was before it was removed, a place to store that information external of user prefs, and a way to retrieve it and reapply the configuration, which would be a pretty impressive single button press.

Also, that does not seem to be a workable strategy for a programmable remote system, making the point mostly moot. But now I'm curious; I'll try it just for grins.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

TomCat said:


> Hmmm. Didn't work for me; maybe I was too impatient. I'll try that again, but it actually did remove the HD rez from those I selected in configuration, so I don't know how it could be smart enough to know what rez of 3 different available HD rez settings to change it back to from a single long button press, and also then reconfigure my presets to reinclude that; that would imply intelligence to determine what that setting was before it was removed, a place to store that information external of user prefs, and a way to retrieve it and reapply the configuration, which would be a pretty impressive single button press.
> 
> Also, that does not seem to be a workable strategy for a programmable remote system, making the point mostly moot. But now I'm curious; I'll try it just for grins.


I just tested it again to be sure. You do need to wait about 30 seconds to swap it back but it will change everything back to as it was.

In terms of IP control I wouldn't have any idea but if there's not a way to do long presses of buttons then it would just be a set number of format presses.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

The real easy way is to get one of these:

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10114&cs_id=1011407&p_id=7114&seq=1&format=2

I'm using 5 of them and everything works just like it did before they made the change.


----------



## 996911 (Aug 24, 2006)

joed32 said:


> The real easy way is to get one of these:
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10114&cs_id=1011407&p_id=7114&seq=1&format=2
> 
> I'm using 5 of them and everything works just like it did before they made the change.


Interesting. I'm using one as well and somehow the box detects that I am feeding the signal to a TV that has a coax plugged into it.

The reason I need to toggle is that I am running the line off the box in our Theater Room in our house (which is HD of course) to the TV in my garage. The TV in the garage is HD but it was easier to run a coax line down there off one of those converter boxes. Still don't understand how it knows that the line going to that box was converted from component to coax en route to the garage TV.

I'll do some more experimenting.

Thanks all for the input!


----------



## Tech_1438 (Jun 1, 2008)

996911 said:


> Interesting. I'm using one as well and somehow the box detects that I am feeding the signal to a TV that has a coax plugged into it.


The link that was provided is a component video (Blue, Green, Red) to composite video (yellow) converter. The video output is then connected to an rf modulator, converting the composite video (yellow) and audio (R/W from HDDVR) to a coaxial output and fed to your remote TV.

Sounds to me like you are only using an rf modulator.

Double check your configuration, especially the cables outputting from the HDDVR.

Good Luck!!


----------



## 996911 (Aug 24, 2006)

Oops. Maybe I spoke too soon. Off to go check out the setup.

Thanks again!


----------



## 996911 (Aug 24, 2006)

You were right. I have a composite to RF modulator. At this point I am stuck. My HDMI out is used in the theater room setup. My component out is used for my slingbox. 

Back to the drawing board......


----------



## RBTO (Apr 11, 2009)

Here's my take on this great "feature" Directv added to its updated-downgraded firmware.

I've had a few instances where the EXIT button gets all gummed up and won't switch resolutions (not sure what does this, but it's always happened when I was switching from HD to SD). I do a reset and that brings the receiver (HR20 in my case) back up in SD mode. I then use the front panel resolution button to walk my way through the resolutions until I get to 1080. From there on out, the EXIT button works pretty well to switch back and forth, though it seems like the length of time it must be held down has increased from when I first used it??? I don't mess with the checked resolution boxes at all, because that got me into trouble at least once - seems to conflict with the EXIT button somehow.

You can get usable video (without all the banner junk) only on the HDMI and component outputs when in HD mode. Hitting any remote button brings up a banner or blank screen on the composite output. Hence the need for the component to composite converter if you're going to run a composite feed anywhere and use it while watching HD. I rarely, if ever, use my SD and HD displays at the same time, so I didn't go that route and use the EXIT button to switch between HD and SD, but it's a pain to have to do this. Many, many, many gripes about this added feature. Oh, and no other way to _conveniently_ switch back and forth that I know of. Component to composite box for those that really need both simultaneously.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

996911 said:


> You were right. I have a composite to RF modulator. At this point I am stuck. My HDMI out is used in the theater room setup. *My component out is used for my slingbox. *
> 
> Back to the drawing board......


Perhaps a distribution amplifier for the component connection? 
http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4049758

Then the Monoprice component-composite converter for connection in turn to the RF modulator?

I know its a little more money and inconvenience to deal with the consequences of DIRECTV's new HD-GUI, but it should work for you.


----------



## 996911 (Aug 24, 2006)

Looks like either that or a wireless IR repeater.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

996911 said:


> Looks like either that or a wireless IR repeater.


Yes, but the DA and Component-Composite Conv. solution will allow you to keep your SlingBox setup, IP control when viewing the garage TV and not have to perform a resolution switch to see the GUI on it as well.


----------



## 996911 (Aug 24, 2006)

D-oh! Forgot about that part. Time to make some decisions 

Thanks again for the input!


----------



## bakers12 (May 29, 2007)

996911 said:


> You were right. I have a composite to RF modulator. At this point I am stuck. My HDMI out is used in the theater room setup. My component out is used for my slingbox.
> 
> Back to the drawing board......


My Slingbox Solo has a component splitter built in. Check yours to see if there are component outputs beside the inputs.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

joed32 said:


> The real easy way is to get one of these:
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10114&cs_id=1011407&p_id=7114&seq=1&format=2
> ...


Easy, yes, if you have cash to burn. I figure I can press the format button a lot of times for free and save 42 bucks.


----------



## ciurca (Apr 14, 2009)

"bakers12" said:


> My Slingbox Solo has a component splitter built in. Check yours to see if there are component outputs beside the inputs.


Mine does as well


----------



## 996911 (Aug 24, 2006)

Thanks for the tip. Off to check the Slingbox!


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

TomCat said:


> Easy, yes, if you have cash to burn. I figure I can press the format button a lot of times for free and save 42 bucks.


Plus shipping so you're saving about 48 dollars.


----------



## 996911 (Aug 24, 2006)

Well, there are several "OUTS" on my Slingbox PRO-HD. However, when I hooked up the cables to the OUT there was no "OUT" signal. 

After doing a quick experiment it appears that the "OUT" only works with the same "IN". I had composite out and component in. Got the proper cable and hooked up the component out and the signal was sent! Off to Radio Shack to see if they have a Component to RF or Composite converter.


----------



## 996911 (Aug 24, 2006)

Looks like Radio Shack (and others locally) only have Composite to RF. Just ordered the Component to Composite converter and will report back. 

This is just ridiculous that you have to spend money to "fix" something like this that should work to begin with. Oh well, it's just $


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

joed32 said:


> The real easy way is to get one of these:
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10114&cs_id=1011407&p_id=7114&seq=1&format=2
> 
> I'm using 5 of them and everything works just like it did before they made the change.


The only problem with this unit is tha the closed captioning information that is embedded in the video stream, and decoded by your television set, is not in the video stream of this device. It IS in the SD video stream output by my HR22s and my HR21. I want to be able to turn the CC on and off from the television, not just the DVR.



> This is just ridiculous that you have to spend money to "fix" something like this that should work to begin with. Oh well, it's just $


I totally agree, except for the "it's just money" part. I shouldn't have to pay to fix something that DirecTV had working just fine, and then broke!


----------



## 996911 (Aug 24, 2006)

Can't take it with me, so I might as well spend it


----------



## 996911 (Aug 24, 2006)

Success!

Well, it's not exactly the optimal solution, but it works and I don't have to worry about the SD/HD toggle. Next time I will run a set of component or hdmi cables to the garage.

Component out on D* box to Component In on Slingbox. Component Out on Slingbox to Compnent In on Component to Composite Converter. Then S-Video out on converter to S-Video In on RF modulator that has RF out to TV in garage. Wheh! 

The picture is a little "soft" almost like you are one small step off focus but not bad at all.


----------



## danielcarroll34 (Jul 12, 2012)

Same issue where I get the screen to hold down exit. Holding down Exit does nothing, though, from India.

I have my little cousin who went to my house and he changed the guide to only show SD channels. That didn't work. I had him disconnect the HDMI cable. That didn't work. 

I mean, that damn screen goes away and I can navigate to my favorite known stations, but I have no way to look at my DVR list. I will have some serious Open Championship and Big Brother withdrawal since I am stuck here until the end of July...

Any suggestions???


----------



## pearkel (Feb 1, 2007)

danielcarroll34 said:


> Same issue where I get the screen to hold down exit. Holding down Exit does nothing, though, from India.
> 
> I have my little cousin who went to my house and he changed the guide to only show SD channels. That didn't work. I had him disconnect the HDMI cable. That didn't work.
> 
> ...


I have a HR24 feeding high def tv in bedroom via hdmi, the same HR24 feeding a kitchen tv and bathroom tv via modulator. Everything worked great until the HD guide switch. What I learned is to change the channel to 100 to get the receiver in SD mode and then i can browse my guide, playlist, ect on the remote tvs (controlled by a rf remote) and then select what i want. I still have the nag screen on any hd content but goes away quickly. I try and use trickplay the majority of the time to prevent the nag screen from showing up. 
You could also have your cousin just set up the resolution of your box to 480i and everything should just come across fine.


----------

